# Lactating Adenoma



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I've recently been diagnosed with a lactating adenoma, a benign breast tumor that can occurr in pregnant and/or lactating women. I happen to be both (I'm BF a 16mo and due to give birth to another child in September). I think a lacatating adenoma is similar to a fibroadenoma.

The doctor's first recommendation was to quit the BF to see if the adenoma would go away. I was hesitant about this since pregnant women who aren't even nursing can get lactating adenomas. The doctor agreed that it would be okay for me to keep nursing, but he advised me to come back for further evaluation as soon as my baby is born. My midwife says fibroadenomas are usually surgically removed.

Though I've been told it's possible to keep BF when you have breast surgery, I don't look forward to having surgery while trying to establish nursing with a newborn and keep up with a 2 year old.

Has anyone else had a lactating adenoma or a fibroadenoma? Did you have it surgically removed? I'm also interested in hearing about the experiences of women who had breast surgery while BF.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a fibroadenoma. No I did not have it removed, because it's not necessary to have it removed. The doctor just told me I could have it removed if that was my personal preference, but I didn't want unecessary surgery. Begnin tumors never turn into cancer, so it's not necessary to remove. But they can grow larger, but I haven't had any problems. I've had it for 7 years now.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

From what I've been able to find the reason for removing a fibroadenoma is so it doesn't get in the way of detecting a mass in the breast that is cancerous. Since I don't have family history of breast cancer and I am not an age yet where routine mammegorams are suggested (I'm in my mid thirties) I am wondering if it would hurt to leave it there for a least a few years so I can breastfeed without having to deal with surgery.

Benji'sMom, did the doctor recommend surgery and you opted against it or did the doctor not think surgery was necessary? I got my advice from a surgeon at a breast cancer center--I wonder if this makes him more pro surgery in general. He also came off as paternalistic, rather than informing me of the risks and benefits of the various options.


----------

